# Window inserts vs. sash replacement kits



## eisert (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm a contractor. In my opinion, stay away from the sash kits. They are a temporary bandaid. Every one I have ever installed has had one issue or another. Thats why I won't even touch them anymore except to throw them in a dumpster. They are crap. Period.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree... For one, existing openings are NEVER perfectly square, secondly, sash kits leak air like a sieve. Your better off getting a quality storm window compared to a sash kit imo, but even that doesn't offer much cost savings compared to a mid-grade replacement window.


----------



## aejamison (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for your replies - all the feedback I've gotten has been somewhat negative on the sash kits, so I think I'll go with the insert instead.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

I have older Marvin tilt-pacs in my house and have installed many. They do not tilt easily, but I suspect that has been fixed over the years. The jamb liners tend to compress and the top sash will not stay up when unlocked. Other than that, I like them. I will concede that properly installed(air gaps insulated) pocket windows are probably more energy efficient.


----------



## Skuce (Nov 2, 2009)

how "old" are the windows you are taking out?


----------

